# Old countertop laminate...its gotta go



## onescalerguy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello all.Our old house has old cracking laminate countertop in the kitchen that needs to be dealt with.We bought some laminate looking counter material(in a roll) to replace it.Here's the questions;
Do we try to peel off the old stuff and lay the new over the old plywood(It's gonna be a bitch to remove the old..any tips for doing that?).Or should we get new plywood?
Can or should we somehow just glue over the old?
How do we cut the new stuff?Table saw?Any particular way or special saw blade?How about the edges,do they need to be beveled somehow?
We have no idea and any advice is appreciated.
                                                                     Cheers


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome OneScalerGuy;
I would strip the old plywood off and start new. The new won't stick satisfactorily over the old. Cut it with a tablesaw with a fine blade or some cuts can be made with 12" or 14" shears.
You glue it down with the edges overhanging, then trim it with a router bit that's made to bevel it. Some close places (where you can't get the router to go) can be trimmed with a fine wood rasp or file. I like to trim the edges with some nice wood, like cherry, walnut, oak or whatever you have a supply of.
Merry Christmas to you and yours Bill.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 11, 2007)

Glenn is right on. The other issue is that the laminate will continue to peel and crack underneath...kind of like having a bad foundation. If you have a heat gun it will loosen the existing stuff.This will also be sharp as it comes apart..where your welding gloves...or kevlar fishing mitts.  Have plenty of ventilation...open windows in minus 20 degrees. 

Or purchase new plywood and use the existing top as your template.
The wood front edges add a nice touch. Try a kitchen showroom for some ideas.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 11, 2007)

Replace the counter.

I hate to be the stick in the mud here, but what you're doing will be a temporary fix at best. I say this because laminat material comes in sheets, not rolls. It might (and I emphasize might) look okay for a little while, until it starts peeling away or get's scratched up. Counter tops are relatively cheap at any big-box store (home depot, menards, lowes), will last a lot longer, look much better and you'll be happier for it. Use the stuff in a roll to line your closet shelves.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 11, 2007)

Be aware when attaching the new laminate to the new plywood that you have to apply the adhesive to both surfaces let them tack dry and use dowel rods to keep them apart as you position the laminate. then remove each dowel rod in sequence  (from one end to the other)and press down laminate as you go. No room for error! once the two materials are pressed together they are there for good!   You can also purchase a  manual laminate cutter. This is a small hand held tool that scores the surface like cutting acrlic sheeting. Several passes will work to snap the material apart. If you are going to replace the plywood base why not apply the laminate to the plywood first? then attach the countertop from underneath with screws. If you have never used this laminate before I would suggest "wasting " a 2X2 sq ft piece and practice attaching and trimming the material to some scrap plywood before  attempting the big project. Good luck!


----------



## onescalerguy (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone.Your quick replies are awesome.I just learned more than i ever knew on the subject.I'm way better prepared to stumble forward now.
happy holidays to you and yours.
                                              Cheers


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 12, 2007)

Keep us posted, we like to know our advice was (or wasn't) helpful. And should you stumble along the way, we're here for ya!


----------



## onescalerguy (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got kids coming home for x-mas so we'll hold off on tearing into this thing till after the holidays and i WILL keep you posted.Thanks again.


----------



## Rustedbird (Dec 25, 2007)

I have to agree with tool guy. Replace the counters. I'll go one better too, It's not that much more to get them custom made then to get stock sizes and have to cut them down to fit. For my kitchen, I even got the front edge rolled under so the water won't get into the chipboard.


----------



## jamie (Dec 29, 2007)

I really admire ToolGuy comments on this post, thanks ToolGuy


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 29, 2007)

Gosh Jamie, you're making me blush.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 29, 2007)

Your fans are everywhere!!!!

Welcome aboard Jamie.


----------



## onescalerguy (Jan 16, 2008)

Tada!!!We got her done.The laminate was in fact a sheet(just rolled up to fit in the box).We did use the heat gun to loosen the old stuff and it worked great,don't know if we could of done it without that.We faked the backsplash with glue on vinyl floor tiles but it looks and works fine.I don't have before pics but here's the after.Thanks so much for your inout everyone,you were more help than you know.


----------



## guyod (Jan 16, 2008)

Fish door knobs.... Only in alaska.. haha

Nice touch with the stick ons. cheap and easy and looks nice. 

Its got my stamp of approval. 

The possibilities are endless with stick ons


----------



## guyod (Jan 16, 2008)

Im pretty sure fish door knobs is grounds for divorce in the states.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 17, 2008)

See what you can get done with some sound advice....and ingenuity.
Nice job, what's next.

What do you mean knobs....those are his emergency lures.


----------

